# So my band finally started playing shows. Can I get some feedback? :)



## Metalus (Sep 30, 2012)

Give us a like if you like what you hear 

As The World Weeps | Facebook


----------



## Diggy (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought it was pretty good man. Good material and playing, I thought. The only critique, and its a common one.. if the singer is gonna scream and sing, good idea to pace himself.. especially with the onstage antics. Otherwise his singing could sound like talking rather than singing, which it does in the vid. Cardio training would b great for him. But all good bro, seriously.. keep it up. Better things will come if u guys keep going strong.


----------



## McKay (Oct 1, 2012)

Rehearse transitions, that was waaay too long. Don't face away from the crowd, mr singer.

Everything else seemed more or less in order.


----------



## Moonfridge (Oct 1, 2012)

My suggestion...

Do a barrel roll!


----------



## Tyler (Oct 1, 2012)

After some more time being in front of a crowd and such you guys will have some sick stuff down pretty tight.

Pretty rad as it was though!


----------



## Metalus (Oct 1, 2012)

Diggy said:


> I thought it was pretty good man. Good material and playing, I thought. The only critique, and its a common one.. if the singer is gonna scream and sing, good idea to pace himself.. especially with the onstage antics. Otherwise his singing could sound like talking rather than singing, which it does in the vid. Cardio training would b great for him. But all good bro, seriously.. keep it up. Better things will come if u guys keep going strong.



Hmm thats a good one imma run it by him. Thanks dude!



McKay said:


> Rehearse transitions, that was waaay too long. Don't face away from the crowd, mr singer.
> 
> Everything else seemed more or less in order.



Yeah that was something we actually talked about afterwards. This was our 3rd show overall so hopefully we will fix that soon enough



Moonfridge said:


> My suggestion...
> 
> Do a barrel roll!



I will die a happy man the day that happens 



nellings6 said:


> After some more time being in front of a crowd and such you guys will have some sick stuff down pretty tight.
> 
> Pretty rad as it was though!



Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## drowningfishy (Oct 1, 2012)

This band blows, especially that bassist


----------



## jordanky (Oct 8, 2012)

That was pretty awesome. Nice chops!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 8, 2012)

Not bad for a first show


----------



## Metalus (Oct 9, 2012)

jordanky said:


> That was pretty awesome. Nice chops!



Thanks dude! Check out our pre pro demo "Guardian" if you get a chance. As The World Weeps's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Not bad for a first show



This is our 3rd one actually


----------



## Larrikin666 (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL. Your bass player should work on the timing of his headbanging a little. He does the same weird thing I end up doing when I get tired. He's kinda on the offbeat. I'd recommend maybe not standing so far back onstage for an entire song. I feel like the band is engaging more with the crowd when they are they up on the monitors for at least part of the set. It's just a perception thing.


----------



## Metalus (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks man! Feedback well appreciated


----------



## HeaDdY (Oct 15, 2012)

The song on SoundCloud is some sick-shit... keep it up


----------



## Metalus (Oct 19, 2012)

HeaDdY said:


> The song on SoundCloud is some sick-shit... keep it up



Thanks broseph 

Were almost done tracking our debut EP and should be getting ready to release it fairly soon


----------



## JoeyW (Oct 19, 2012)

lets tour plsplsplsplspls


----------



## Devogaliano (Oct 31, 2012)

@ :47 Shit got real!

I loved it!


----------



## Metalus (Nov 4, 2012)

JoeyW said:


> lets tour plsplsplsplspls



YES. I just sent you a message too 



Devogaliano said:


> @ :47 Shit got real!
> 
> I loved it!



Thanks dude . I think you will dig the EP version of this song


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the very start of the video offers the best example of easy improvements with big effect.

Minimising time standing around doing nothing *awkward silence* = WIN!

Vocalist sound check
-Make sure to have the FOH engineer setup some reverb and delay for the clean sections and THAT effect is also in the monitors!
-Singers always find it hard to get their confidence when they have a really dry monitor mix (no reverb).

Standing
-Legs apart is always more masculine than legs together 

Outifits
-Best advice I ever got was "Don't dress like your part of the crowd/audience". Have a think about what that would mean for your onstage wardrobe, no need for imperial stormtrooper outfits or anything.

Cool band that's only going to get better! I wish you guys all the best! 

Only trivial things to go pedantic over so there is a great sign!


----------



## Metalus (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks a bunch for the advice dude . Any recommendations on specific outfits? Im the guitarist all the way to the left


----------



## Edika (Nov 6, 2012)

For a 3rd live with the material you are playing I'll also chime in that you are in a good road. However most of the audience don't know that so try to get your playing as accurate as possible. Since most of the things has been covered by the other members I'll just say that your singer has to work a bit on his clean vocals. In a live situation you have stress and can't properly hear yourself to correct the pitch but clean vocals when out of key will really break a good song.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Nov 6, 2012)

^It's NEVER the singers fault!

Not only do singers have to perform the material, they are both the mental and physical interface between the band and the audience.

Things to consider
-Personal fitness, to give stamina for physical performance
-Practice and a singing coaching regime, Melissa Cross has excellent online materials
-During sound check make sure to get good levels of vocals in every monitor, allowing the vocalist to move around the stage with some ability to hear himself
-Consider in ear monitors
-Mark the stage with tape where it is possible to hear the vocals well in monitors to make movement between these areas more precise
-Always make sure to have some reverb (possibly delay as well) in the monitor mix, listening to your self without some processing is so unflattering it's very distracting.
-Often the Front of house engineer can bring up an FX fader for clean chorus' etc to help you singers tone out with some snazzy FX, like reverb and delay, try to encourage this and ask that it be kept noticeable yet subtle (<<< see what I did there, not too much, not too little  )

@Metalus
I'm not telling people what to wear, stealing their identity and all that. But I wouldn't go jeans and tshirt, like every body else at every show. Lot's of my well dressed friends go big on accesosories, like belt buckles, bracelets, necklaces, shit like that. Some turn up all in black, from head to toe, but most venues are dark so you just disappear unless you have a white instrument.
What works for you is best, jsut so long as you're not going to meet anyone else dressed the same, you need to be identifiable. It also helps with things on the night if people can easily recognise you, like other bands, managaers, staff and the veniues security team. That's always a good thing when you need to head out for a smoke break or whatever!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 7, 2012)

1.) get a wireless
2.) move around
3.) ?????????
4.) Profit


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 30, 2012)

For me, your stage presence should be one of the biggest concerns. Everyone else has already touched up on the other topics.
Practice your songs so much that you can comfortably move around to play with you eyes closed. Once you've mastered this then you can
go crazy without any small mistakes and you can look badass while stomping around like a Donkey Kong or head bang at the same time 
your fellow band mates or whatever you like to do.

Stamina is also key! Okay, i'm done! other than that, great tunes, man!


----------



## ShadowAMD (Nov 30, 2012)

Clean vocals live are hard at the best of time, I'm primarily a singer.. So yeah, stamina and practice.. Record as many practices as possible and listen over them.. 

Kool stuff..


----------



## teamSKDM (Nov 30, 2012)

I would say everyone in the band should have a themed warddrobe. A band around here called dark sermon, where's all black in a kind of classy way, and they all match except the vocalist who wears a black denim behemoth vest. It's their signature attire, that they where at every show.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 30, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I would say everyone in the band should have a themed warddrobe. A band around here called dark sermon, where's all black in a kind of classy way, and they all match except the vocalist who wears a black denim behemoth vest. It's their signature attire, that they where at every show.



they should all wear black denim vests with a "repentagram" patch on the back and windmill on stage.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2012)

1. Practice, practice, practice. Like Gabe said, you should be able to play these songs fluently with your eyes closed. It may be redundant, but we play our songs so many times at practice that I get bored. But I can play them 100% fluently, so it's working.

2. That long pause at the beginning? People get bored when that happens. Have your set flow. Whether you all play to a click, or if you just practice having set times between songs. Makes you seem much more professional.

3. I partially agree with the "dress accordingly" bit. We don't necessarily all dress the same, but we limit our wardrobes. Mostly black, with no bright colors. If we wear colors, they're dark, or pale.

I don't want to sound like I'm referencing my band as a group of professionals, but these are the things we're doing to try and make ourselves more marketable and interesting. Soundwise, the music sounds great, so definite props for that.


----------



## drowningfishy (Dec 3, 2012)

drowningfishy said:


> This band blows, especially that bassist



I have gotten negative rep for this, I just want everyone to know that I am the bassist of this band, please take some humor guys haha


----------



## Modest (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd put that vocalist to shame.

otherwise, FUCKIN DOPE.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 4, 2012)

With that attitude, I doubt it.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 6, 2012)

You should all strap your instuments 50 cm lower.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 13, 2012)

teamSKDM said:


> I would say everyone in the band should have a themed warddrobe. A band around here called dark sermon, where's all black in a kind of classy way, and they all match except the vocalist who wears a black denim behemoth vest. It's their signature attire, that they where at every show.



Yeah we played with them on the 1st. Cool dudes, SICK performers. They put on one hellova show


----------



## Metalus (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback everybody!

Heres a vid of one of our latest shows. Feedback?


----------



## Dommak89 (Dec 13, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> I feel like the band is engaging more with the crowd when they are they up on the monitors for at least part of the set. It's just a perception thing.


Oh the sound technician will love that!


----------



## Rustee (Dec 13, 2012)

DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 13, 2012)

ive been playing a bunch of local shows as of recently, so ill say what i see:

1. the singer's the only one moving around. you all need to be moving at least a little around stage. unless your playing with 5 foot cables i think you have some room to move.
2. someone mentioned above, that transition was ungodly long. work on transitioning between songs.
3. the singer needs work on them cleans.

content-wise, you guys are awesome, definitely on the right track, but playing shows has taught me that live is a solid mix of content AND stage presence. a few more shows and you guys will be tight as a nun!


----------



## Metalus (Dec 18, 2012)

spadz93 said:


> ive been playing a bunch of local shows as of recently, so ill say what i see:
> 
> 1. the singer's the only one moving around. you all need to be moving at least a little around stage. unless your playing with 5 foot cables i think you have some room to move.
> 2. someone mentioned above, that transition was ungodly long. work on transitioning between songs.
> ...



Thanks dude!


----------



## sonnybb (Dec 25, 2012)

You guys look like my band haha Honestly, I'm not a fan of the sound, but it is good and solid, If that makes any sense. As for stage presence, that can go either way. There are lots of big bands today that just stand there and play and some that go ridonkulously crazy. Too many variables. The main thing to me is that you guys don't look comfortable up there and like someone said, the transitions need some work. This is about 2 months old, so you've no doubt gotten better at everything.


----------

